# An Open Marriage



## SingerLady

Just out of curiousity..... And by no means am I interested in doing so. But do any of you have an open marriage or have you had one? How does that work? Don't you guys get jealous? Did it spice up your sex life?


----------



## kom526

There is no such thing.


----------



## Geek

SingerLady said:


> Just out of curiousity..... And by no means am I interested in doing so. But do any of you have an open marriage or have you had one? How does that work? Don't you guys get jealous? Did it spice up your sex life?



For a lady not interested in sex you sure want to talk about it a lot


----------



## LordStanley

Geek said:


> For a lady not interested in sex you sure want to talk about it a lot


----------



## Gwydion

kom526 said:


> There is no such thing.



Yes there is.  Except its not called "marriage" its called "high school".


----------



## sockgirl77

I know a very people that have open marriages. Why get married if you still want to screw other people? If the person you are married to is not enough for you then you should not be married to them. Marriage is between 2 people who love each other and that is it. But these are just my views on this.


----------



## Bonehead

*Myth*

I think it is just an excuse by one or the other partner to just "get some". Any one of them I have ever observed ended badly.


----------



## SingerLady

Geek said:


> For a lady not interested in sex you sure want to talk about it a lot



I didn't say I didn't like sex. I am just having a hard time getting enthusiastic about it and actually wanting it as much as I use too. The reason i ask about the open marriage thing, is because my girlfriend and her husband are trying it out, and she seems perfectly okay with it. How is that possible.....


----------



## Larry Gude

SingerLady said:


> my girlfriend and her husband are trying it out, and she seems perfectly okay with it. How is that possible.....



Did you ask her?


----------



## Lugnut

SingerLady said:


> Just out of curiousity..... And by no means am I interested in doing so. But do any of you have an open marriage or have you had one? *How does that work?* Don't you guys get jealous? Did it spice up your sex life?



Well... First, you get on the somd forums and post a thread asking about "open marriages..." and reference a "friend".


----------



## SingerLady

Larry Gude said:


> Did you ask her?



Yep sure did and she's okay with it. she says as long as you truly love each other there is no jealousy. So I was trying to get different views on it, because i don't see how there couldn't be.


----------



## LordStanley

SingerLady said:


> Yep sure did and she's okay with it. she says as long as you truly love each other there is no jealousy. So I was trying to get different views on it, because i don't see how there couldn't be.



First, you would need to start off with a healthy sex life.


----------



## Gwydion

SingerLady said:


> Yep sure did and she's okay with it. she says as long as you truly love each other there is no jealousy. So I was trying to get different views on it, because i don't see how there couldn't be.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LordStanley said:


> First, you would need to start off with a healthy sex life.



healthy sex life with your partner, or the one you want to boink?


----------



## beachcat

SingerLady said:


> I didn't say I didn't like sex. I am just having a hard time getting enthusiastic about it and actually wanting it as much as I use too. The reason i ask about the open marriage thing, is because my girlfriend and her husband are trying it out, and she seems perfectly okay with it. How is that possible.....



maybe he took the "is your man gay" test at the bottom of this thread and found he was gay


----------



## LordStanley

SoMDGirl42 said:


> healthy sex life with your partner, or the one you want to boink?



Hell, considering the source, anyone at this point...


----------



## HunterJJD

SingerLady said:


> Yep sure did and she's okay with it. she says as long as you truly love each other there is no jealousy. So I was trying to get different views on it, because i don't see how there couldn't be.



No matter what it will end in a bloody crash or bloody rash

One will want to end it and the other will not or one will find someone they would prefer to be with all the time. 
Or some babie momma will have a new babbie daddy.

No matter how it happens, the man will loose everything he once owned


----------



## LadyWolf

SingerLady said:


> Yep sure did and she's okay with it. she says as long as you truly love each other there is no jealousy. So I was trying to get different views on it, because i don't see how there couldn't be.




I don't personally see or understand how it could be "okay". My thoughts on this are "why would you want to" if you are "so in love" with your husband or wife. The next thought is perhaps they got married for different reasons and committment is not one of them. People get married for strictly legal purposes, kids, all sorts of reasons other than love and committment. I want to spend the rest of my life with you as long as you are bringing home a hefty paycheck and provide a roof over my head, even though the idea of boinking you regularly turns my stomach? I don't know.


----------



## kom526

As soon as this happens someone is going to the curb.


----------



## SingerLady

LadyWolf said:


> I don't personally see or understand how it could be "okay". My thoughts on this are "why would you want to" if you are "so in love" with your husband or wife. The next thought is perhaps they got married for different reasons and committment is not one of them. People get married for strictly legal purposes, kids, all sorts of reasons other than love and committment. I want to spend the rest of my life with you as long as you are bringing home a hefty paycheck and provide a roof over my head, even though the idea of boinking you regularly turns my stomach? I don't know.



I feel exactly the same. I mean she says they love eachother, yady yada ya... and it has supposedly made there relationship stronger, and put more so called spice into it. But how could you be okay with him sleeping with other people not knowing what he will bring home to you....


----------



## LadyWolf

SingerLady said:


> I feel exactly the same. I mean she says they love eachother, yady yada ya... and it has supposedly made there relationship stronger, and put more so called spice into it. But how could you be okay with him sleeping with other people not knowing what he will bring home to you....



Not even so much of him sleeping with other people and him possibly bringing home something "EW to you," but if you are "okay" with him or her sleeping with other people then, in my feeble little mind, they don't care about each other in that manner.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SingerLady said:


> Just out of curiousity..... And by no means am I interested in doing so. But do any of you have an open marriage or have you had one? How does that work? Don't you guys get jealous? Did it spice up your sex life?



1: it looks like someone isn't turned off to the idea of sex...just sex with hubby 
2: Love and sex aren't equal, but if one partner believes they are one in the same, then "open marriage" isn't going to work.


----------



## LadyWolf

pcjohnnyb said:


> 1: it looks like someone isn't turned off to the idea of sex...just sex with hubby
> 2: Love and sex aren't equal, but if one partner believes they are one in the same, then "open marriage" isn't going to work.



Love and sex aren't equal, however, between a man and woman who are married to each other, it should be. Otherwise, they just may as well be roommates and sleep in separate rooms. Perhaps "sex" is the glue?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LadyWolf said:


> Love and sex aren't equal, however, between a man and woman who are married to each other, it should be. Otherwise, they just may as well be roommates and sleep in separate rooms. Perhaps "sex" is the glue?




Or not.
I know of quite a few successful marriages with people sleeping in different beds, or even different houses


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Or not.
> I know of quite a few successful marriages with people sleeping in different beds, or even different houses



Love is love.
Sex is sex.
It is assumed that someone likes doing things with the person they love, and some people choose to keep sex as a mutual thing between that person only, but other people can have it with other people and maybe have something else they only do with the person they love?
Sex should not be necessary, but should be a compliment to a loving relationship.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Love is love.
> Sex is sex.
> It is assumed that someone likes doing things with the person they love, and some people choose to keep sex as a mutual thing between that person only, but other people can have it with other people and maybe have something else they only do with the person they love?
> Sex should not be necessary, but should be a compliment to a loving relationship.



Dear GOD,
Please make him shut up with the advice that he knows NOTHING about! Please let him get married before he starts giving marital advice again.
Thank you,
Socki


----------



## misshelper

SingerLady said:


> Just out of curiousity..... And by no means am I interested in doing so. But do any of you have an open marriage or have you had one? How does that work? Don't you guys get jealous? Did it spice up your sex life?



No. If I want an open relationship, I'd be single..:shrug:


----------



## misshelper

sockgirl77 said:


> Dear GOD,
> Please make him shut up with the advice that he knows NOTHING about! Please let him get married before he starts giving marital advice again.
> Thank you,
> Socki



Dear Socki,

He's busy.

XOXO MH


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> Dear GOD,
> Please make him shut up with the advice that he knows NOTHING about! Please let him get married before he starts giving marital advice again.
> Thank you,
> Socki



Don't start.
Opinion, not advice.

I realize that you're a prude who thinks you can't love someone if you have sex with someone else though


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> Don't start.
> Opinion, not advice.
> 
> *I realize that you're a prude who thinks you can't love someone if you have sex with someone else though*



What?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

misshelper said:


> Dear Socki,
> 
> He's busy.
> 
> XOXO MH



Yeah...I heard you yelling his name earlier


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yeah...I heard you yelling his name earlier



I wish


----------



## pcjohnnyb

misshelper said:


> What?



Also: I'm in no way encouraging infidelity.
I'm talking about mutually-agreed-upon open relationships and/or swinging


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yeah...I heard you yelling his name earlier



Must have been in a dream.


----------



## sockgirl77

misshelper said:


> What?



That was my thought.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Also: I'm in no way encouraging infidelity.
> I'm talking about mutually-agreed-upon open relationships and/or swinging



In MY eyes, that's infidelity.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

misshelper said:


> I wish





sockgirl77 said:


> Must have been in a dream.



Poor girls 
No wonder you're not for married people sleeping around...you want SOMEONE to get less sex than you 
 Just foolin with ya'll


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> Also: I'm in no way encouraging infidelity.
> I'm talking about mutually-agreed-upon open relationships and/or swinging



What were you saying?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> In MY eyes, that's infidelity.



Which is fine.
I don't see how something mutually agreed upon could be considered unfaithful, but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Don't start.
> Opinion, not advice.
> 
> I realize that you're a prude who thinks you can't love someone if you have sex with someone else though





misshelper said:


> What were you saying?



You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
Or.
*I *could, I don't know about *you*.
Personally, I wouldn't though...unless the better half was ok with it, but I'm not ok with her sleeping around either 
Has nothing to do with love, though...I'm just selfish


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
> Or.
> *I *could, I don't know about *you*.
> Personally, I wouldn't though...unless the better half was ok with it, but I'm not ok with her sleeping around either
> Has nothing to do with love, though...I'm just selfish



I often wonder how it is that you managed to snag such an incredible girl.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I often wonder how it is that you managed to snag such an incredible girl.



Have you ever seen my tongue?


Jk jk


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Have you ever seen my tongue?
> 
> 
> Jk jk



I'm glad you're just Jk jk because there a many other tongues in the sea.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm glad you're just Jk jk because there a many other tongues in the sea.




wait?
Are you saying I don't deserve her?


----------



## Cowgirl

Ufb.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> wait?
> Are you saying I don't deserve her?



Yes.


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> Poor girls
> No wonder you're not for married people sleeping around...you want SOMEONE to get less sex than you
> Just foolin with ya'll



I get plenty don't worry, it's not all that a relationship is about.


----------



## LordStanley

You two butt munches really know how to kill a thread.  (PC & SG)


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
> Or.
> *I *could, I don't know about *you*.
> Personally, I wouldn't though...unless the better half was ok with it, but I'm not ok with her sleeping around either
> Has nothing to do with love, though...I'm just selfish



If I am in "love" with a person, I am not going to have sex with anyone else.


----------



## sockgirl77

LordStanley said:


> You two butt munches really know how to kill a thread.  (PC & SG)



You are more than welcome to spice it up for us.


----------



## SShewbert

pcjohnnyb said:


> You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
> Or.
> *I *could, I don't know about *you*.
> Personally, I wouldn't though...unless the better half was ok with it, but I'm not ok with her sleeping around either
> Has nothing to do with love, though...I'm just selfish



So I take it that you are proving that open relationships wont work because you yourself said you dont want your other half sleeping with someone else.....

But it is ok for you?


----------



## sockgirl77

SShewbert said:


> So I take it that you are proving that open relationships wont work because you yourself said you dont want your other half sleeping with someone else.....
> 
> But it is ok for you?



He doesn't know wtf he's saying.


----------



## rack'm

Open Marriage is when two sluts get married and decided that they'd still like to be sluts


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes.


Interesting.



misshelper said:


> I get plenty don't worry, *it's not all that a relationship is about.*


Agreed...that was my point



misshelper said:


> If I am in "love" with a person, I am not going to have sex with anyone else.


and that is your perogative.



SShewbert said:


> So I take it that you are proving that open relationships wont work because you yourself said you dont want your other half sleeping with someone else.....



That' is not what I'm saying, at all.
They will work if both people are on the same page (not likely, in my observation).
I'm saying that in MY relationship, it wouldn't work, because I don't want to share my woman :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> He doesn't know wtf he's saying.


Wrong.


----------



## lovinmaryland

rack'm said:


> Open Marriage is when two sluts get married and decided that they'd still like to be sluts



I love that!  Good analogy Rackm


----------



## LordStanley

lovinmaryland said:


> I love that!  Good analogy Rackm



thats cause you are one


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Me and my wife each have our own real dolls.  That way we can be with somone else once and a while and not hurt each others feelings.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wrong.


----------



## lovinmaryland

LordStanley said:


> thats cause you are one


I know 


Chainsaw Slayer said:


> Me and my wife each have our own real dolls.  That way we can be with somone else once and a while and not hurt each others feelings.



Those things are awesome... do you ever borrow her doll, or have both of them join you two at the same time


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

lovinmaryland said:


> I know
> 
> 
> Those things are awesome... do you ever borrow her doll, or have both of them join you two at the same time



I like to sandwich myself between the two dolls.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

pcjohnnyb said:


> You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the following is *not* something that I personally believe ..... I've heard the following stated:
> 
> _Sometimes monogamy has nothing to do with feelings that two people have for eachother. Some people can go about thier lives and have sex with numerous different people but at the end of the day they come home to the one they love and are devoted to. It's called "emotional monogamy" and "physical nonmonogamy"_
> 
> If I my husband decided he wanted to work this way, we would have a serious issue on our hands!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kom526

RaspberryBeret said:


> pcjohnnyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sometimes monogamy has nothing to do with feelings that two people have for eachother. Some people can go about thier lives and have sex with numerous different people but at the end of the day they come home to the one they love and are devoted to. *It's called "emotional monogamy" and* *"physical nonmonogamy"*_
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I've always called it bullshiat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Blink

My wife and I have an open marriage.  She opens her mouth, I stick my "*bleep*" in it!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

RaspberryBeret said:


> Although the following is *not* something that I personally believe ..... I've heard the following stated:
> 
> _Sometimes monogamy has nothing to do with feelings that two people have for eachother. Some people can go about thier lives and have sex with numerous different people but at the end of the day they come home to the one they love and are devoted to. It's called "emotional monogamy" and "physical nonmonogamy"_
> 
> If I my husband decided he wanted to work this way, we would have a serious issue on our hands!!!



I understand what you're trying to say, but the definition of monogamy doesn't pertain to sex, it is just the act of having a single spouse, as opposed to polygamy


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

pcjohnnyb said:


> I understand what you're trying to say, but the definition of monogamy doesn't pertain to sex, it is just the act of having a single spouse, as opposed to polygamy



So according to your hair brained theory, if I decided to have sex with a chicken on the side.  I would still be considered to be Monogamous with my wife.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> So according to your hair brained theory, if I decided to have sex with a chicken on the side.  I would still be considered to be Monogamous with my wife.



Pretty sure the definition of monogamy has changed over time 
but it SHOULD just pertain to marriage, as far as I'm concerned :shrug:


> mo⋅nog⋅a⋅my   /məˈnɒgəmi/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [muh-nog-uh-mee] Show IPA Pronunciation
> 
> –noun *1. marriage with only one person at a time.* Compare bigamy, polygamy.
> 2. Zoology. the practice of having only one mate.
> 3. the practice of marrying only once during life.


Compare the first definition, which is what I classify monogamy, to the second, which is what some people are referring to.
Which is actually the definition as it pertains to the animal kingdom (see why it says Zoology?), and only applies to humans if you take the marital definition out of the equation and put all animals (humans included) in the same classification...and if there was no marriage, how many people would remain faithful to just one mate? :shrug:
The definition is all loopy because of marriage...and if it weren't for marriage, I would say that the second definition would apply.

Anyone still with me here?


----------



## SShewbert

RaspberryBeret said:


> pcjohnnyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can love someone, and have sex with someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the following is *not* something that I personally believe ..... I've heard the following stated:
> 
> _Sometimes monogamy has nothing to do with feelings that two people have for eachother. Some people can go about thier lives and have sex with numerous different people but at the end of the day they come home to the one they love and are devoted to. It's called "emotional monogamy" and "physical nonmonogamy"_
> 
> If I my husband decided he wanted to work this way, we would have a serious issue on our hands!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the problem I see is my emotions are involved when I have sex therefore I cannot seperate the two things.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sockgirl77

SShewbert said:


> I guess the problem I see is my emotions are involved when I have sex therefore I cannot seperate the two things.


----------



## rack'm

SShewbert said:


> They have a name for that problem, it's called morals
> 
> Thankfully, not everyone is proned to being a slut and you have the free will to either participate or not.


----------



## SShewbert

rack'm said:


> SShewbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a name for that problem, it's called morals
> 
> Thankfully, not everyone is proned to being a slut and you have the free will to either participate or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you quoting me? I am confused if you were are you calling me a slut because I said I cant seperate the two and therefore cant have an open marriage?
Click to expand...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rack'm said:


> Thankfully, not everyone is proned to being a slut and you have the free will to either participate or not.



The great thing about morals is that they are man-made and not based on black and white.
Everyone has a different standard of what is and isn't acceptable.
I choose not to judge people based on certain choices they make...within reason.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SShewbert said:


> Were you quoting me? I am confused if you were are you calling me a slut because I said I cant seperate the two and therefore cant have an open marriage?



 no he wasn't.
some folks are just having issues with quoting


----------



## rack'm

SShewbert said:
			
		

> Were you quoting me? I am confused if you were are you calling me a slut because I said I cant seperate the two and therefore cant have an open marriage?




I was quoting you.....it just didn't work.

You said you can't seperate the two and that's a good thing.........to me, sex is supposed to mean something.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:


> I was quoting you.....it just didn't work.
> 
> You said you can't seperate the two and that's a good thing.........to me, sex is supposed to mean something.



And this is why I love you so much.


----------



## SShewbert

rack'm said:


> I was quoting you.....it just didn't work.
> 
> You said you can't seperate the two and that's a good thing.........to me, sex is supposed to mean something.



Ok I am following now, I have morals and I'm not a slut, got ya.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Ugh 
Sex is an animal instinct required to keep a species from dying out.


----------



## SShewbert

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ugh
> Sex is an animal instinct required to keep a species from dying out.



so in other words screw everything and populate the earth???


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SShewbert said:


> so in other words screw everything and populate the earth???



I didn't say that. 
Sex is sex.
making love is making love.
you can have sex with someone you don't love...you can't make love with someone who you don't love at some point.


----------



## rack'm

pcjohnnyb said:


> Anyone still with me here?




Otherwise, you have the morals of an alley cat 

and then on top of that, as long as your SO is true to you, you can go out and bang anything and it's ok................lets add hypocrite on top of that


----------



## SShewbert

pcjohnnyb said:


> I didn't say that.
> Sex is sex.
> making love is making love.
> you can have sex with someone you don't love...you can't make love with someone who you don't love at some point.



to me sex and making love are one in the same and that is why I am ending this conversation here. I have had this conversation too many times and I can not get the concept of having sex with someone else and not have emotions involved therefore I could never have an open marriage. If you can good for you if you choose not to good for you that is your life and relationship have fun with whatever you choose or whoever chooses it...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rack'm said:


> Otherwise, you have the morals of an alley cat
> 
> and then on top of that, as long as your SO is true to you, you can go out and bang anything and it's ok................lets add hypocrite on top of that



Let's reitterate, in case someone missed it: This discussion isn't applicable to me...I am faithful to my partner, and only have one.  I am simply defending those who happen to decide (mutually) to spread the love :shrug:


----------



## wearepbandj

If you like the greater chance of getting a std or aids then go for it!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

wearepbandj said:


> If you like the greater chance of getting a std or aids then go for it!



You do understand that if your significant other takes you up on that "dare", then you're at a greater risk as well...correct?


----------



## KBaxter

First of all I didn't read the entire 10 pages... BUT I personally think this is ridiculous! A marriage is between 2 people. If you want to sleep around then don't get married!!!!  Just be sex buddies for all I care. Thats just a lame excuse... aghhh


----------



## sockgirl77

KBaxter said:


> First of all I didn't read the entire 10 pages... BUT I personally think this is ridiculous! A marriage is between 2 people. If you want to sleep around then don't get married!!!!  Just be sex buddies for all I care. Thats just a lame excuse... aghhh



But, if needed they can call Krystie Baxter Photography for portraits.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

KBaxter said:


> First of all I didn't read the entire 10 pages... BUT I personally think this is ridiculous! A marriage is between 2 people. If you want to sleep around then don't get married!!!!  Just be sex buddies for all I care. Thats just a lame excuse... aghhh


----------



## KBaxter

sockgirl77 said:


> But, if needed they can call Krystie Baxter Photography for portraits.


what is your deal??



You know what a "signature" is right??? probably not since you don't have one.

That link is my "signature"


----------



## pcjohnnyb

KBaxter said:


> what is your deal??
> You know what a "signature" is right??? probably not since you don't have one.
> That link is my "signature"



Sockgirl is a bit slow, so go easy on her.


----------



## KBaxter

I dont know if shes slow... but shes flippen RUDE!


----------



## sockgirl77

KBaxter said:


> what is your deal??
> 
> 
> 
> You know what a "signature" is right??? probably not since you don't have one.
> 
> That link is my "signature"


I am well aware of what a "signature" is. 


KBaxter said:


> I dont know if shes slow... but shes flippen RUDE!


Do you know what an "apostrophe" is??? Probably not since you don't have one.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I am well aware of what a "signature" is.
> 
> Do you know what an "apostrophe" is??? Probably not since you don't have one.




You are killing with the subpar jokes today ma'am.  
I hope I haven't rubbed off on you  (go for it...you know you wanna make that one into a joke )


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> You are killing with the subpar jokes today ma'am.
> I hope I haven't rubbed off on you  (go for it...you know you wanna make that one into a joke )



You will not be rubbing one off on me. That is not my job. You're too skinny for me.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> You will not be rubbing one off on me. That is not my job. *You're too skinny for me*.



Wait...are we talking about waist...or.........


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wait...are we talking about waist...or.........



Yes, waist.


----------



## KBaxter

Wow! How OLD are you?? You are acting like a 16 year old or are you just PMSING?

Congrats!!!! I think you just met your goal of the day. This pathetic forum is too much for me. I'll be going now. So pat yourself on the back for being the b**** of the day while I go and delete myself from the forum.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, waist.



Phew.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

KBaxter said:


> Wow! How OLD are you?? You are acting like a 16 year old or are you just PMSING?
> 
> Congrats!!!! I think you just met your goal of the day. This pathetic forum is too much for me. I'll be going now. So pat yourself on the back for being the b**** of the day while I go and delete myself from the forum.



Wth? 
That might be for the best...I am now thinking....


----------



## sockgirl77

KBaxter said:


> Wow! How OLD are you?? You are acting like a 16 year old or are you just PMSING?
> 
> Congrats!!!! I think you just met your goal of the day. This pathetic forum is too much for me. I'll be going now. So pat yourself on the back for being the b**** of the day while I go and delete myself from the forum.



You forgot...*SLAM!*


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KBaxter said:


> Wow! How OLD are you?? You are acting like a 16 year old or are you just PMSING?
> 
> Congrats!!!! I think you just met your goal of the day. This pathetic forum is too much for me. I'll be going now. So pat yourself on the back for being the b**** of the day while I go and delete myself from the forum.



Don't go away mad, just..............


nebbermind. Ya gotta have some thick skin around here.


Is this a record? Who is the keeper of the forum record holders?


----------



## ITS ME

sockgirl77 said:


> You forgot...*SLAM!*



She won't *SLAM*, because she is still here.  She lied.


----------



## KBaxter

"people lie"   a quote from "HOUSE MD"


----------



## pcjohnnyb

KBaxter said:


> "people lie"   a quote from *"HOUSE MD"   *


----------



## sockgirl77

KBaxter said:


> "people lie"   a quote from "HOUSE MD"



:X       .


----------



## tyky

you guys sure are being harsh on her, lighten up


----------



## ITS ME




----------



## nicole_M

tyky said:


> you guys sure are being harsh on her, lighten up





I checked out your website... Beautiful pics! And love the doggies! My mom has a lab - He's a crazy and fun pup!


----------



## ChevyGuy

Being married could be great, just have to work at it. No marriage is easy. If it was it would be just meaningless.


----------



## sockgirl77

ChevyGuy said:


> Being married could be great, just have to work at it. No marriage is easy. If it was it would be just meaningless.



And this has WHAT to do with the thread?


----------



## ChevyGuy

An open marriage is wrong, work it out.


----------



## preciousness

ChevyGuy said:


> An open marriage is wrong, work it out.



AGREED !!!!   100%


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> Yep sure did and she's okay with it. she says as long as you truly love each other there is no jealousy. So I was trying to get different views on it, because i don't see how there couldn't be.



  Every person has some bit of green in them.


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> I feel exactly the same. I mean she says they love eachother, yady yada ya... and it has supposedly made there relationship stronger, and put more so called spice into it. But how could you be okay with him sleeping with other people not knowing what he will bring home to you....



Adding spice should include clothing, toys, locations, etc. not other people.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

JULZ said:


> Adding spice should include clothing, toys, locations, etc. not other people.



In your opinion.
and in other people's, adding those things is crossing the line.  Everyone has their own line.


----------



## JULZ

pcjohnnyb said:


> In your opinion.
> and in other people's, adding those things is crossing the line.  Everyone has their own line.



It boils down to each his/her own, doesn't it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

JULZ said:


> It boils down to each his/her own, doesn't it.



Precisely.


----------



## SingerLady

Not that this matters now, because the Biotch LEFT (KBaxter) But when you come back I got sumthin for ya chicky poo  . Don't F*ck with sockgirl!


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> you guys sure are being harsh on her, lighten up


 



SingerLady said:


> Not that this matters now, because the Biotch LEFT (KBaxter) But when you come back I got sumthin for ya chicky poo  . Don't F*ck with sockgirl!


 
Pretty sure Socki isnt innocent in this....


----------



## SingerLady

MrX said:


> Pretty sure Socki isnt innocent in this....



Ya but it was measly little joke that Kbax shouldn't have taken to heart!


----------



## MrX

SingerLady said:


> Ya but it was measly little joke that Kbax shouldn't have taken to heart!


 
....and neither should you.


----------



## SingerLady

MrX said:


> ....and neither should you.



Let me elaborate..................SHE TOOK IT TOO SERIOUSLY AND GOT NASTY BACK. Therefore she needs a good can-a-whoop azz!


----------



## tomcatter

Well, on topic. I havent found that an open relationship isnt as good as it sounds. Someone eventually gets jealous. However, a threesome can be stimulating to both patrners, 2 dudes or 2 chicas however you want to try it. you just have to remember in this situation that your spouse/significant other alawys needs to be the one to call the shots and boundarys need to be discussed before hand. Before you ask, yes my wife and I have been there, done that, and our relationship is just as strong as it ever has been. This is not something to try if your relationship is infirm or unstable. If you cannot seperate sex and love than I woudnt suggest it. No we arent some older couple that needs spice in our life. We are both under 30, 2 kids, and happily married for 7 years. I am by no means a psycologist or annything. Just speaking from personal experience. This country still needs to let go of our puritan values and catch up with the rest of the planet in many aspects beides sex.


----------



## kwillia

tomcatter said:


> Well, on topic. I havent found that an open relationship isnt as good as it sounds. Someone eventually gets jealous. However, a threesome can be stimulating to both patrners, 2 dudes or 2 chicas however you want to try it. you just have to remember in this situation that your spouse/significant other alawys needs to be the one to call the shots and boundarys need to be discussed before hand. Before you ask, yes my wife and I have been there, done that, and our relationship is just as strong as it ever has been. This is not something to try if your relationship is infirm or unstable. If you cannot seperate sex and love than I woudnt suggest it. No we arent some older couple that needs spice in our life. We are both under 30, 2 kids, and happily married for 7 years. I am by no means a psycologist or annything. Just speaking from personal experience. This country still needs to let go of our puritan values and catch up with the rest of the planet in many aspects beides sex.


Yuo ar speshul. Thanx for sharring.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kwillia said:


> Yuo ar speshul. Thanx for sharring.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I thought that new cat made some good points :shrug:


----------



## SingerLady

TomCatter..... welcome to the forums


----------



## jetmonkey

tomcatter said:


> Well, on topic. I havent found that an open relationship isnt as good as it sounds. Someone eventually gets jealous. However, a threesome can be stimulating to both patrners, *2 dudes* or 2 chicas however you want to try it. you just have to remember in this situation that your spouse/significant other alawys needs to be the one to call the shots and boundarys need to be discussed before hand. Before you ask, yes my wife and I have been there, done that, and our relationship is just as strong as it ever has been. This is not something to try if your relationship is infirm or unstable. If you cannot seperate sex and love than I woudnt suggest it. No we arent some older couple that needs spice in our life. We are both under 30, 2 kids, and happily married for 7 years. I am by no means a psycologist or annything. Just speaking from personal experience. This country still needs to let go of our puritan values and catch up with the rest of the planet in many aspects beides sex.



make sure balls do not touch


----------



## kwillia

jetmonkey said:


> make sure balls do not touch


----------



## pixiegirl

Good Lord....


----------



## lovinmaryland

jetmonkey said:


> make sure balls do not touch


----------



## tomcatter

SingerLady said:


> TomCatter..... welcome to the forums



Thank you! 

Yes I know my spelling sucks at times, sorry.

 As far as balls touching. I havent met many women who are into that particular position in which they could touch.  I am by no means gay but I am quite far from being a homophobe. If you did inadvertantly touch another man, well that comes with the territory I guess. Never had it happen to me.


----------



## notthatone

SingerLady said:


> Just out of curiousity..... And by no means am I interested in doing so. But do any of you have an open marriage or have you had one? How does that work? Don't you guys get jealous? Did it spice up your sex life?



I am married and have been for almost 12 years. My husband and I are still in love with each other,and physically are still on the same page,but over the years,he has become very hard to live with sometimes. He has bi-polar disorder and refuses meds or any treatment. So,although I do not have sex with this other person in my life - we might hold hands,snuggle,etc. - I do have a "friend" who is a guy,that I have known for a long time,who I spend a lot of time with. My husband is fine with this,as when his "cycles" begin,he wants to be alone,and we don't want to be anywhere near him. This other guy has been a wonderful friend to me and a great "sub" dad for my kids when theirs is not able. He treats us just as if we were his family,my kids love him and know they can count on him when Dad is not well.He is certainly interested in me romantically and at times I question whether I feel the same for him,but at the end of the day,I have a commitment. Until my husband really loses it and won't get help,I will cope and keep my family together. We are all happy,and although to most people this is a strange way to live,it works for us. To answer the question as to how this works..I know for us,my kids ahve their "real dad" around,when he is not well,they still have someone to show up for all the dad stuff at school,and I have someone to talk to,and help me around the house,and simply show me some affection(which we all need)when my husband cannot deal with day to day life. If it were not for this other person,we would be divorced and miserable. Sometimes the "extra person" makes a marriage tolerable. I am sure everyone will jump on the bandwagon and say that this is terrible,blah blah blah,but ultimately,we have to live our lives the best way we can..I made a mistake in marrying this person,and now,I have a way to keep my life stable,and my kids livesmand we are all happy. This has been the norm for us for many years now,and I think the key to it is the fact we all know what is going on,why,and our boundaries.


----------



## notthatone

preciousness said:


> AGREED !!!!   100%



I tihnk when people say something is wrong it is because 1.They are not in a position to need/want what is in question  2.They think they can make judgements because they are under the delusion that it cannot happen to them
To say something between consenting adults is bad or wrong is a silly waste of time..marriage is not a slavery situation where someone is force into it - it is a choice between two people and if they are cool with whatever happens,so be it.


----------



## SingerLady

notthatone said:


> I am married and have been for almost 12 years. My husband and I are still in love with each other,and physically are still on the same page,but over the years,he has become very hard to live with sometimes. He has bi-polar disorder and refuses meds or any treatment. So,although I do not have sex with this other person in my life - we might hold hands,snuggle,etc. - I do have a "friend" who is a guy,that I have known for a long time,who I spend a lot of time with. My husband is fine with this,as when his "cycles" begin,he wants to be alone,and we don't want to be anywhere near him. This other guy has been a wonderful friend to me and a great "sub" dad for my kids when theirs is not able. He treats us just as if we were his family,my kids love him and know they can count on him when Dad is not well.He is certainly interested in me romantically and at times I question whether I feel the same for him,but at the end of the day,I have a commitment. Until my husband really loses it and won't get help,I will cope and keep my family together. We are all happy,and although to most people this is a strange way to live,it works for us. To answer the question as to how this works..I know for us,my kids ahve their "real dad" around,when he is not well,they still have someone to show up for all the dad stuff at school,and I have someone to talk to,and help me around the house,and simply show me some affection(which we all need)when my husband cannot deal with day to day life. If it were not for this other person,we would be divorced and miserable. Sometimes the "extra person" makes a marriage tolerable. I am sure everyone will jump on the bandwagon and say that this is terrible,blah blah blah,but ultimately,we have to live our lives the best way we can..I made a mistake in marrying this person,and now,I have a way to keep my life stable,and my kids livesmand we are all happy. This has been the norm for us for many years now,and I think the key to it is the fact we all know what is going on,why,and our boundaries.



SHIAT............(can you talk to my hubby?)  j/k


----------



## pcjohnnyb

notthatone said:


> I tihnk when people say something is wrong it is because 1.They are not in a position to need/want what is in question  2.They think they can make judgements because they are under the delusion that it cannot happen to them
> To say something between consenting adults is bad or wrong is a silly waste of time..marriage is not a slavery situation where someone is force into it - it is a choice between two people and if they are cool with whatever happens,so be it.


Just to note... as much as you're right about some people judging because they aren't in a position to want what other people have, someone who is in that position and doing whatever is in question will usually try to justify it as ok, even if it isn't.

Do I think it's healthy to have a second "father/husband", who wants more from you than he has now, not at all...but I also won't judge you for it.


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> SHIAT............(can you talk to my hubby?)  j/k



So based on your threads it sounds to me you don't have the desire for sex with your husband, but your more interested in cOckflocking.

http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/167307-sex-after-pregnancy.html


----------



## SingerLady

JULZ said:


> So based on your threads it sounds to me you don't have the desire for sex with your husband, but your more interested in cOckflocking.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/167307-sex-after-pregnancy.html



Yep honey you are dead on


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> Yep honey you are dead on



Not your honey and you seem like another real winner here on somd.com.


----------



## kvj21075

JULZ said:


> Not your honey and you seem like another real winner here on somd.com.


hey, can we not compare us winners to her? PervD and Kelb are my only lovers!!


----------



## itsbob

notthatone said:


> I am married and have been for almost 12 years. My husband and I are still in love with each other,and physically are still on the same page,but over the years,he has become very hard to live with sometimes. He has bi-polar disorder and refuses meds or any treatment. So,although I do not have sex with this other person in my life - we might hold hands,snuggle,etc. - I do have a "friend" who is a guy,that I have known for a long time,who I spend a lot of time with. My husband is fine with this,as when his "cycles" begin,he wants to be alone,and we don't want to be anywhere near him. .


If his bi-polar is this bad that he has to hide from his family during his "cycles" (male menstruation) I think you'd want to get the hell out.. you and your kids.

If it's that bad I'd say he's not too far from snapping and gunning all of you down.  But I'm just spitballing here, not a psychologist, but you should probably post your picture so we can help identify the body.. 

You ever hear the house say.. "GET OUT!!!"


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> PervD and Kelb are my only lovers!!



Umm you forgot about me.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Umm you forgot about me.


 ours is secret!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

JULZ said:


> So based on your threads it sounds to me you don't have the desire for sex with your husband, but your more interested in cOckflocking.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/167307-sex-after-pregnancy.html



That might have been a hypothetical post for a friend of hers.


----------



## SingerLady

Chasey_Lane said:


> That might have been a hypothetical post for a friend of hers.



Can we clear this up so we're on the same page? 

My friend is in an Open Marriage

I am having a lack of sexual drive after pregnancy


----------



## Chasey_Lane

SingerLady said:


> Can we clear this up so we're on the same page?
> 
> My friend is in an Open Marriage
> 
> I am having a lack of sexual drive after pregnancy


**WHOOOOOOOOSH**


----------



## JULZ

Chasey_Lane said:


> **WHOOOOOOOOSH**


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> Can we clear this up so we're on the same page?
> 
> I want an Open Marriage
> 
> I am having a lack of sexual drive for my husband but like to phluck everyone else



:fixed:


----------



## Pete

Anything here worth reading?


----------



## JULZ

Pete said:


> Anything here worth reading?



Do you like people with open marriages?


----------



## SingerLady

JULZ said:


> :fixed:



HAHAHAHA Your a funny one. I don't believe I ever said either of those things. Sex with my husband is great, *when there is sex*, And *I do not have an open marriage*. Do you have nothing better to do?


----------



## Pete

JULZ said:


> Do you like people with open marriages?



I suppose :shrug:  Their wiener and taco practices are of no concern to me.  If that floats their boat it is OK by me.


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> HAHAHAHA Your a funny one. I don't believe I ever said either of those things. Sex with my husband is great, *when there is sex*, And *I do not have an open marriage*. Do you have nothing better to do?



Actually no I don't. Do you?


----------



## JULZ

Pete said:


> I suppose :shrug:  Their wiener and taco practices are of no concern to me.  If that floats their boat it is OK by me.


----------



## kvj21075

SingerLady said:


> HAHAHAHA Your a funny one. I don't believe I ever said either of those things. Sex with my husband is great, *when there is sex*, And *I do not have an open marriage*. Do you have nothing better to do?


if sex is  so great with your husband why areu constantly b!tching about it?


----------



## SingerLady

kvj21075 said:


> if sex is  so great with your husband why areu constantly b!tching about it?



I wasn't b*tching about the sex, I was b*tching about the lack of *sexual drive*


----------



## kvj21075

if it was great, why wouldnt u want to have it?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SingerLady said:


> I wasn't b*tching about the sex, I was b*tching about the lack of *sexual drive*



I'm not a woman, but why wouldn't you want to do something that is "great"?
:shrug:

Maybe, psychologically, you're not ready for another kid so your body is telling you "no" to sex, because it's the only surefire way to not have another kid? :shrug:


----------



## SingerLady

kvj21075 said:


> if it was great, why wouldnt u want to have it?



Okay lets see here.... for lack of a better word, I have not been "horny". Hence the lack of sexual drive.


----------



## SingerLady

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm not a woman, but why wouldn't you want to do something that is "great"?
> :shrug:
> 
> Maybe, psychologically, you're not ready for another kid so your body is telling you "no" to sex, because it's the only surefire way to not have another kid? :shrug:



good point


----------



## kvj21075

SingerLady said:


> Okay lets see here.... for lack of a better word, I have not been "horny". Hence the lack of sexual drive.


im sorry, u should want something if its that "great"


----------



## JULZ

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry, u should want something if its that "great"



Don't you understand, she's not horny for her husband, she's horny for.....oh yees nevermind


----------



## Lugnut

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry, u should want something if its that "great"



Maybe it's not really "great". I mean seriously, how would this chick know? She hasn't boned him in HOW long???


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


> Okay lets see here.... for lack of a better word, I have not been "horny". Hence the lack of sexual drive.



put a bag over your head, or get rid of all the mirrors in the house.


----------



## SingerLady

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry, u should want something if its that "great"



Your not in my situation, therefor you don't know whats going on. When a woman has a child, it takes a while to get that desire back, (well at least some women), and I have yet to get the drive back that I had before my son. It's not that it isn't great, it's just the feeling of not really needing it. I have to much on my plate to worry about the next time I'm gonna get my back banged out.:shrug:


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> Your not in my situation, therefor you don't know whats going on. When a woman has a child, it takes a while to get that desire back, (well at least some women), and I have yet to get the drive back that I had before my son. It's not that it isn't great, it's just the feeling of not really needing it. I have to much on my plate to worry about the next time I'm gonna get my back banged out.:shrug:



Too much on your plate......you've been on here all day.  Who's taking care of your son?


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


> Your not in my situation, therefor you don't know whats going on. When a woman has a child, it takes a while to get that desire back, (well at least some women), and I have yet to get the drive back that I had before my son. It's not that it isn't great, it's just the feeling of not really needing it. I have to much on my *plate *to worry about the next time I'm gonna get my back banged out.:shrug:



gluttony is one of the seven deadly sins


----------



## Pete

Am I missing something?


----------



## SingerLady

JULZ said:


> Too much on your plate......you've been on here all day.  Who's taking care of your son?



My Daycare provider! And who the hell are you to say I don't have too much on my plate? Do you know me? Are you an existing member of my life? No your just some person on a forum, as I am to you.


----------



## Lugnut

Pete said:


> Am I missing something?



Only if you're married to SingerLady...


----------



## lovinmaryland

SingerLady said:


> Your not in my situation, therefor you don't know whats going on. When a woman has a child, it takes a while to get that desire back, (well at least some women), and I have yet to get the drive back that I had before my son. It's not that it isn't great, it's just the feeling of not really needing it. I have to much on my plate to worry about the next time I'm gonna get my back banged out.:shrug:


Honey I've had 4 kids... and I am telling you I'd get railed out right now if someone would come over here!


JULZ said:


> Too much on your plate......you've been on here all day.  Who's taking care of your son?



ZING


----------



## JULZ

Pete said:


> Am I missing something?



http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/167307-sex-after-pregnancy.html


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> My Daycare provider! And who the hell are you to say I don't have too much on my plate? Do you know me? Are you an existing member of my life? No your just some person on a forum, as I am to you.



You put enough of yourself out there.  And trust me with what you put out there I wouldn't want to be anywhere close to a part of your family.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Lugnut said:


> Only if you're married to SingerLady...



You're on a roll today


----------



## JULZ

lovinmaryland said:


> Honey I've had 4 kids... and I am telling you *I'd get railed out right now if someone would come over here*!
> 
> 
> ZING


----------



## Pete

JULZ said:


> http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/167307-sex-after-pregnancy.html



So she suffers from a case of post childbirth frigidity?


----------



## SingerLady

JULZ said:


> You put enough of yourself out there.  And trust me with what you put out there I wouldn't want to be anywhere close to a part of your family.



And you know what I have on my shoulders, because of a few posts.  B*tch believe me I wouln't want you in my family either.


----------



## JULZ

SingerLady said:


> And you know what I have on my shoulders, because of a few posts.  B*tch believe me I wouln't want you in my family either.



  You're breaking my heart.


----------



## JULZ

Pete said:


> So she suffers from a case of post childbirth frigidity?



She's only frigid with her husband


----------



## Pete

JULZ said:


> She's only frigid with her husband



OK this is the part I am missing. Thanks


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


> And you know what I have on my shoulders, because of a few posts.  B*tch believe me I wouln't want you in my family either.



Ive seen the pics, you have a rhinoceros head on them shoulders.


----------



## Lugnut

lovinmaryland said:


> You're on a roll today





lovinmaryland said:


> Honey I've had 4 kids... and I am telling you I'd get railed out right now if someone would come over here!




You're on point yourself there chick!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Lugnut said:


> Only if you're married to SingerLady...


----------



## SingerLady

dn0121 said:


> Ive seen the pics, you have a rhinoceros head on them shoulders.



like your anything special to look at


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


> like your anything special to look at



im a guy i dont need to be


----------



## JULZ

dn0121 said:


> Ive seen the pics, you have a rhinoceros head on them shoulders.



Can you please share with the class.


----------



## dn0121

JULZ said:


> Can you please share with the class.



I would but she would have to say that is OK, I won't cross that line.


----------



## SingerLady

dn0121 said:


> im a guy i dont need to be



That's probably a good thing, because your not


----------



## JULZ

dn0121 said:


> I would but she would have to say that is OK, I won't cross that line.



Awww come on, it's just a teeny weeny time out.  You won't even notice it.


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Honey I've had 4 kids... and I am telling you I'd get railed out right now if someone would come over here!
> 
> 
> ZING


----------



## Lugnut

dn0121 said:


> im a guy i dont need to be



"Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy"


----------



## kvj21075

JULZ said:


> Don't you understand, she's not horny for her husband, she's horny for.....oh yees nevermind







Lugnut said:


> Maybe it's not really "great". I mean seriously, how would this chick know? She hasn't boned him in HOW long???



well... how old is her son?



dn0121 said:


> put a bag over your head, or get rid of all the mirrors in the house.



that helps him- not her!



SingerLady said:


> Your not in my situation, therefor you don't know whats going on. When a woman has a child, it takes a while to get that desire back, (well at least some women), and I have yet to get the drive back that I had before my son. It's not that it isn't great, it's just the feeling of not really needing it. I have to much on my plate to worry about the next time I'm gonna get my back banged out.:shrug:



well then i just wont have a kid cause i love my sex life too much for that. i still dont see that possible, if u love someone youre going to want to get it. you obviously just dont love him.




JULZ said:


> Too much on your plate......you've been on here all day.  Who's taking care of your son?



uhm... im sure she has left nothing on her plate 



Lugnut said:


> Only if you're married to SingerLady...







lovinmaryland said:


> Honey I've had 4 kids... and I am telling you I'd get railed out right now if someone would come over here!



ill be right over....




Pete said:


> So she suffers from a case of post childbirth frigidity?



thats the start



SingerLady said:


> That's probably a good thing, because your not




whers bs gal? i found someone more annoying than me!


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


> That's probably a good thing, because your not



oh snap you got me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Lugnut said:


> You're on point yourself there chick!





dn0121 said:


> im a guy i dont need to be





warneckutz said:


>



You busy this afternoon


----------



## Lugnut

lovinmaryland said:


> You busy this afternoon




I just called him and he said "Not now, leaving work to go rail someone..."


----------



## Chasey_Lane

It's not funny picking on people.  Ya'll be nice, myself included.


----------



## JULZ

dn0121 said:


> Ive seen the pics, you have a rhinoceros head on them shoulders.



:highfive:


----------



## Lugnut

dn0121 said:


> Ive seen the pics, you have a *rhinoceros head *on them shoulders.



I feel this should be an Urban Dictionary entry...


----------



## lovinmaryland

Lugnut said:


> I just called him and he said "Not now, leaving work to go rail someone..."


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chasey_Lane said:


> It's not funny picking on people.  Ya'll be nice, myself included.



 I never pick on people, unless they start it with me or someone else   In THAT case, it's on


----------



## SingerLady

It doesn't phase me


----------



## ImaBadB

SingerLady said:


> It doesn't phase me



I would ignore them. They obviously have nothing better to do with there time. There are a select few on here that are good apples though, minus almost evryone in this thread.....JMO


----------



## Pete

ImaBadB said:


> I would ignore them. They obviously have nothing better to do with there time. There are a select few on here that are good apples though, minus almost evryone in this thread.....JMO


----------



## lovinmaryland

Pete said:


>



They said minus_* almost *_everyone in this thread.  psst that meant you and me


----------



## tyky

ImaBadB said:


> I would ignore them. They obviously have nothing better to do with there time. There are a select few on here that are good apples though, minus almost evryone in this thread.....JMO


----------



## kvj21075

ImaBadB said:


> I would ignore them. They obviously have nothing better to do with there time. There are a select few on here that are good apples though, minus almost evryone in this thread.....JMO


if she didnt like it she would leave.


----------



## ImaBadB

lovinmaryland said:


> They said minus_* almost *_everyone in this thread.  psst that meant you and me



Yes, I suppose you 2 are apart of that select few that are good apples


----------



## ImaBadB

kvj21075 said:


> if she didnt like it she would leave.



May I ask a question?

This forum is suppose to be about different opinions and conversation, not bashing people. And why does she have to leave because you guys can't keep your negative thoughts to yourself? Did it ever occur to you that she may enjoy these forums? :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

ImaBadB said:


> Yes, I suppose you 2 are apart of that select few that are good apples



Hey, Singer - the next time you create an MPD, use one that's DIFFERENT than your MySpace name.


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


> It doesn't phase me


----------



## JULZ

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hey, Singer - the next time you create an MPD, use one that's DIFFERENT than your MySpace name.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hey, Singer - the next time you create an MPD, use one that's DIFFERENT than your MySpace name.


 

Oh SNAP!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

ImaBadB said:


> Yes, I suppose you 2 are apart of that select few that are good apples





Chasey_Lane said:


> Hey, Singer - the next time you create an MPD, use one that's DIFFERENT than your MySpace name.



Crap.  Its times like this that I wish I could see MySpace


----------



## SingerLady

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hey, Singer - the next time you create an MPD, use one that's DIFFERENT than your MySpace name.



What? Haha that's funny. to bad thats not me!


----------



## yankee44

Lugnut said:


> "Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy"



And this why I am a sexy SOB!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

SingerLady said:


> What? Haha that's funny. to bad thats not me!



Duh.  It's IMABADB.


----------



## JULZ

Lugnut said:


> "Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy"



:shrug: I luvs me some bald headed, beer gutted men


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hey, Singer - the next time you create an MPD, use one that's DIFFERENT than your MySpace name.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

JULZ said:


> :shrug: I luvs me some bald headed, beer gutted men



James Gandolfini!!


----------



## SingerLady

Chasey_Lane said:


> Duh.  It's IMABADB.



UM I believe my myspace says *ImaBadB*tch*, thanks so much!


----------



## JULZ

Chasey_Lane said:


> James Gandolfini!!



What is it about him that gets me all we......well you get the idea.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chasey_Lane said:


> James Gandolfini!!



I love that one Sopranos where he is fantasing he is a Roman dude banging the Italian chick


----------



## yankee44

JULZ said:


> :shrug: I luvs me some bald headed, beer gutted men


----------



## kvj21075

ImaBadB said:


> May I ask a question?
> 
> This forum is suppose to be about different opinions and conversation, not bashing people. And why does she have to leave because you guys can't keep your negative thoughts to yourself? Did it ever occur to you that she may enjoy these forums? :shrug:


no one said she had to leave, geeze, im saying she obviously likes the bashing! plus u dont go out and meet a bunch of people for the first time and act like she did.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SingerLady said:


> UM I believe my myspace says *ImaBadB*tch*, thanks so much!



That makes this less funny


----------



## ImaBadB

Chasey_Lane said:


> Duh.  It's IMABADB.



People like you are the reason I stay out of these forums.


----------



## kvj21075

SingerLady said:


> People like you are the reason I stay out of these forums.



awwww


----------



## dn0121

JULZ said:


> Can you please share with the class.



MySpace.com - *ImaBadBitch* Family - Photo 4 of 16


----------



## ImaBadB

kvj21075 said:


> awwww



Nice try! Anyhow I do not know how she acted but is that still a good reason to bash someone?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

ImaBadB said:


> People like you are the reason I stay out of these forums.



Good.  I try to keep this place clean from riff-raff.


----------



## kvj21075

ImaBadB said:


> Nice try! Anyhow I do not know how she acted but is that still a good reason to bash someone?


yes


----------



## SingerLady

ImaBadB said:


> Nice try! Anyhow I do not know how she acted but is that still a good reason to bash someone?



just forget it, good attempt though.....


----------



## JULZ

dn0121 said:


> MySpace.com - *ImaBad#####* Family - Photo 4 of 16



Already got a copy, but thanks!


----------



## JULZ

yankee44 said:


>


----------



## JULZ

ImaBadB said:


> May I ask a question?
> 
> This forum is suppose to be about different opinions and conversation, not bashing people. And why does she have to leave because you guys can't keep your negative thoughts to yourself? Did it ever occur to you that she may enjoy these forums? :shrug:



Who said she had to leave?


----------



## ImaBadB

My main point was, what goes around comes around. And if she did something wrong, she will get hers. But it works both ways. I just feel that it is wrong to down someone


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chasey_Lane said:


> Good.  I try to keep this place clean from riff-raff.



Poor Riff-Raff


----------



## SingerLady

ImaBadB said:


> My main point was, what goes around comes around. And if she did something wrong, she will get hers. But it works both ways. I just feel that it is wrong to down someone


----------



## kvj21075

ImaBadB said:


> My main point was, what goes around comes around. And if she did something wrong, she will get hers. But it works both ways. I just feel that it is wrong to down someone


wow, u sooooo changed my mind, im going to be soooooo nice to her from now on


----------



## dn0121

ImaBadB said:


> My main point was, what goes around comes around. And if *she did something wrong, she will get hers.* But it works both ways. I just feel that it is wrong to down someone



why do you think this is happening to her?


----------



## SingerLady

dn0121 said:


> why do you think this is happening to her?


----------



## ImaBadB

dn0121 said:


> why do you think this is happening to her?



I said if she did something wrong, I don't know what she did


----------



## dn0121

SingerLady said:


>


----------



## dn0121

ImaBadB said:


> I said if she did something wrong, I don't know what she did



yet you feel the need to pass judgment?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> why do you think this is happening to her?


----------



## Devo

dn0121 said:


> why do you think this is happening to her?



So, b/c she did something (don't know what and don't care) you guys have to constantly bash her?  I mean, I understand calling people out on their mistakes, but to constantly bring it up over and over again.  We all know the old saying about arguing on the internet.  Can't we let bygones be bygones?  Or am I totally missing something?


----------



## ImaBadB

dn0121 said:


> yet you feel the need to pass judgment?



I was not passing judgement I was going on what was said. Apparently she acted inappropriately while around you people? have you forum people never acted inappropriately?


----------



## dn0121

Devo said:


> So, b/c she did something (don't know what and don't care) you guys have to constantly bash her?  I mean, I understand calling people out on their mistakes, but to constantly bring it up over and over again.  We all know the old saying about arguing on the internet.  Can't we let bygones be bygones?  Or am I totally missing something?



she killed my cat and stole my man.  would you let that go?


----------



## lovinmaryland

dn0121 said:


> why do you think this is happening to her?





dn0121 said:


> she killed my cat and stole my man.  would you let that go?



you sure that sentence does not need to be reversed?  there is a white kitten missing from around these parts ya know


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> she killed my cat and stole my man.  would you let that go?



hmmm.
Didn't expect to, but I find it quite disturbing that you justified your constant berating with a (lame) joke


----------



## kvj21075

ImaBadB said:


> I was not passing judgement I was going on what was said. Apparently she acted inappropriately while around you people? have you forum people never acted inappropriately?


no- none of us have EVER acted even a tad bit innapropriate


----------



## ImaBadB

kvj21075 said:


> no- none of us have EVER acted even a tad bit innapropriate



I'm sure.


----------



## kvj21075

ImaBadB said:


> I'm sure.


eh- but atleast most of us stay away from other peoples men/ women


----------



## SingerLady

ImaBadB said:


> I'm sure.



ha if you only knew......


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> eh- but atleast most of us stay away from other peoples men/ women



Personally, no matter what the scenario, I think that's a stupid excuse.  Other people's men/women are responsible for themselves


----------



## SingerLady

kvj21075 said:


> eh- but atleast most of us stay away from other peoples men/ women



look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for petes sake


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Personally, no matter what the scenario, I think that's a stupid excuse.  Other people's men/women are responsible for themselves


yeh they are. never said they werent. but uhm she is married to and she knew the guy was married. i blame them both


----------



## kvj21075

SingerLady said:


> look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for petes sake


ok - soooo uhmmmm i guess ill stop talking about it. 


and geeze it was more than that


----------



## Devo

SingerLady said:


> look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for petes sake



she danced with a guy and this is what you guys are up in arms about?!?  wow...call the police, action news, the AP, and get batman on the line....we need to take care of this.


----------



## lovinmaryland

SingerLady said:


> look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for *petes* *sake*



Please dont bring Pete into this mess


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Devo said:


> she danced with a guy and this is what you guys are up in arms about?!?  wow...call the police, action news, the AP, and get batman on the line....we need to take care of this.



EXACTLY 
I wish I was there because I haven't heard one single thing I would put the blame on Singer for :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> EXACTLY
> I wish I was there because I haven't heard one single thing I would put the blame on Singer for :shrug:



Do you approve of drunk driving?



SingerLady said:


> look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for petes sake



I can't speak for Pete, but its done no more from me on this subject. Now come over and give me a big


----------



## Devo

dn0121 said:


> I can't speak for Pete, but its done no more from me on this subject. Now come over and give me a big



careful, other forumites might call you names and start bashing you for hugging a married woman!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Devo said:


> get batman on the line....


He's actually real?


----------



## SingerLady

dn0121 said:


> Do you approve of drunk driving?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Pete, but its done no more from me on this subject. Now come over and give me a big



OH GOD HERE WE GO AGAIN....


----------



## dn0121

Devo said:


> careful, other forumites might call you names and start bashing you for hugging a married woman!!!



shes married?


----------



## Devo

Chasey_Lane said:


> He's actually real?



yes...he lives in southern maryland.


----------



## SingerLady

Devo said:


> careful, other forumites might call you names and start bashing you for hugging a married woman!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Devo said:


> yes...he lives in southern maryland.



You're lying.  I would have seen him by now.  I bet he lives in Arkansas.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Do you approve of drunk driving?



I don't disapprove 
Define "drunk".  I've seen many a drunk person get home just fine...now throw drugs into the equation and that's another story entirely


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't disapprove
> Define "drunk".  I've seen many a drunk person get home just fine...now throw drugs into the equation and that's another story entirely



Intoxicated with alcoholic liquor to the point of impairment of physical and mental faculties.


----------



## notthatone

SingerLady said:


> look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for petes sake



I am new here,and granted I don't know any of you...however,I looked at that MySpace link and after reading this post,I feel you should know that hanging a confederate flag and using the term "dudes" and "yous" are contradictory. Please choose what kind of trash you are,and post it so I will be educated.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Intoxicated with alcoholic liquor to the point of impairment of physical and mental faculties.



If they didn't crash, they must not have been too bad off 

Edit: I'm in no way CONDONING drunk driving, but I hate other people trying to judge when someone has had "too much to drive".  Everyone is different.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

notthatone said:


> I am new here,and granted I don't know any of you...however,I looked at that MySpace link and after reading this post,I feel you should know that hanging a confederate flag and using the term "dudes" and "yous" are contradictory. Please choose what kind of trash you are,and post it so I will be educated.


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> If they didn't crash, they must not have been too bad off
> 
> Edit: I'm in no way CONDONING drunk driving, but I hate other people trying to judge when someone has had "too much to drive".  Everyone is different.



so define who should judge


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> so define who should judge



The person driving shouldn't be stupid enough to be beyond the point of safe driving, so the person driving.  If you feel they shouldn't drive, keep them at the party, or stfu   If you feel THAT strongly that they are impaired, why would you let someone leave?  Seems foolish. :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> The person driving shouldn't be stupid enough to be beyond the point of safe driving, so the person driving.  If you feel they shouldn't drive, keep them at the party, or stfu   If you feel THAT strongly that they are impaired, why would you let someone leave?  Seems foolish. :shrug:



but if they are drunk or "Intoxicated with alcoholic liquor to the point of impairment of physical and mental faculties" than how can they make that decision to drive.

what if no one sees them leave?

as you said who am I to judge if someone is drunk or not?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> but if they are drunk or "Intoxicated with alcoholic liquor to the point of impairment of physical and mental faculties" than how can they make that decision to drive.
> 
> what if no one sees them leave?
> 
> as you said who am I to judge if someone is drunk or not?



If nobody thought to take the person's keys after seeing them drink themselves into a stupor, then they have no room to talk if that person leaves :shrug:  If nobody saw them drink that much, then they have no clue how intoxicated the person actually was(n't).


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> If nobody thought to take the person's keys after seeing them drink themselves into a stupor, then they have no room to talk if that person leaves :shrug:  If nobody saw them drink that much, then they have no clue how intoxicated the person actually was(n't).



but the question was what are your thoughts on drunk driving? you have expressed your feelings on the subject in a few different ways in a couple posts now.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> but the question was what are your thoughts on drunk driving?



That it should only be done by a professional


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> but the question was what are your thoughts on drunk driving? you have expressed your feelings on the subject in a few different ways in a couple posts now.



What do you seriously want to know? :shrug:
Ask me a straightforward question and you'll get a straightforward answer.    My thoughts on drunk driving is that it isn't safe :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the question was what are your thoughts on drunk driving? you have expressed your feelings on the subject in a few different ways in a couple posts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you seriously want to know? :shrug:
> Ask me a straightforward question and you'll get a straightforward answer.    My thoughts on drunk driving is that it isn't safe :shrug:
Click to expand...


there it is, an answer to the question I asked.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> there it is, an answer to the question I asked.



Phew. Glad that's over


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> there it is, an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew. Glad that's over
Click to expand...


just till tomorrow. we needed a new ccpe like thread.


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> Good.  I try to keep this place clean from riff-raff.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

warneckutz said:


>



Speaking of hoodlums...


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> Speaking of hoodlums...





And one for Day... 


Hope you all have been well


----------



## Pete

SingerLady said:


> look i talked to dudes wife, and she said the past is the past, why can't yous drop it? I mean is it that serious? I danced with the guy for* petes sake*



For the record it was not me.  I had nothing to do with any of this.


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> *And one for Day*...
> 
> 
> Hope you all have been well



Brokeback bodybuilder.


----------



## tyky

Dye Tied said:


> Brokeback bodybuilder.


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Brokeback bodybuilder.





Ugh, damn... well played... grrr


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> Ugh, damn... well played... grrr



I'll make you another deal if you win your next big competition....as long as you stop kissing Day.


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> I'll make you another deal if you win your next big competition....as long as you stop kissing Day.



Deal


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> as long as you stop kissing Day.



War must like his tongue ring.


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> War must like his tongue ring.



 ewwwwwwww.


----------



## rambo318

It was not good.

It was fun while it lasted

Steve


----------

